# My First Quilt Block!



## RubyRose (May 20, 2014)

I found some old squares that were cut out by my great-grandmother in my grandmother's sewing room a few weeks ago. I'm not entirely sure what the fabric is, and they're hand-done with scissors, so they're not perfect like modern rotary-cut quilt squares, but they're nice enough. I picked some of the lilac and navy blue, and sewed them by hand while watching TV. I feel like not all my seems match up perfectly, but for my first quilt block, I thought it was okay. What do you guys think? I'm not (at all) experienced with quilting.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks nice and it will be a very special quit! Your hand stitching is very nice, especially for the first time!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice stitching and I'm sure your Grandmother would be proud,, Black & white can really make a quilt pop! Keep going and would like to see what you do with them,, Cool!!


----------



## RubyRose (May 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I really like the way it's turning out.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

That's great! Your first quilt will always be special to you. Watching those hand pieced blocks stack up will give you such a feeling of accomplishment. One thing I did notice that could cause problems later is your seam width. It looks to be about 1/8th of an inch or less. If you could double that to 1/4", it will make your blocks stronger and less likely to ravel or pull apart down the road. You've started with the perfect pattern. Congratulations!


----------

